# comment ouvrir la trappe du lecteur cd avec un ancien clavier usb imac



## asybonanga (5 Février 2004)

Suite à un problème de café sur le clavier de mon EMAC , (on ne se moque pas c'est la première fois en 20 ans) , j'utilise un ancien clavier de mon ancien Imac sans la touche d'ouverture de la trappe à CD.
Or il faut que je lise un cd et donc que j'ouvre cette trappe !
Comment faire ???????

Merci


----------



## FANREM (5 Février 2004)

Redemarre en maintenant enclenche le bouton de la souris


----------



## Marc-André (5 Février 2004)

Ouvrir le lecteur de CD lorsque vous sélectionnez un disque de démarrage (sur certains ordinateurs)



? + . (point)

C'est dans l'aide de Apple


Marc-André


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Février 2004)

Sous Mac OS X tu peux ouvrir le lecteur CD avec un clavier qui n'a pas la touche adéquate en restant appuyé sur F10 (ou F12, me souvient plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), cela marche quelque soit l'application à l'écran normalement.
Toujours sous Mac OS X, tu peux aller dans /Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Menu Extras et double cliquer sur l'élément "Eject.menu" qui t'affichera un petit élément dans la barre des menus en haut à droite.

Sous Mac OS 8.5 ou 9, tu as de même un petit module barre des réglages qui se trouve dans Dossier Système/Modules Barre de réglages.


----------



## asybonanga (5 Février 2004)

Merci à vous et à toi DT!!
 F12 sous OSX marche parfaitement.


----------

